# Gyno reducers



## JoeR. (Aug 23, 2005)

I have only read a few pages on anabolicminds about the products for reducing gyno but was wondering everyone opinions on the best.  As far as I know their are three main products, reboundXT, novla, and raloxifine.  Anyone have any ideas on this?  Which products prove to be the best, and what type of cycles are we talking about here.  

I have not seen one distinguished product that works 100% of the time, or else I wouldn't be asking.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2005)

are you jucing right now


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 24, 2005)

No, but I have some gyno from puberty


----------



## maze (Aug 24, 2005)

Try turmeric, it works on many people, specially with puberty gyno or induced from weed or alcohol.  Finasteride gyno sides are reduced too.  This method is used in India and china.

Also some people have good results with Lipoderm-Y (topical) .

You can also do a cycle of nolva / genox (Tamoxifen) too. I recommend the pill form, some times your doctor can prescribe it and monitor your blood results.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 24, 2005)

Lipo-y didnt do anything, even with a very controlled diet.  Mabye I looked a lil more ripped because of less water being held from the caffine.

I might try the nolva, but what kind of cycle dosage?  60, 60, 40, 20?

Also any thoughts on reboundXT or raloxifine?


----------



## maze (Aug 24, 2005)

60 40 40 20 is more common.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 27, 2005)

bump for last opinions...


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

what is gyno??


----------



## Milkyway777 (Aug 27, 2005)

Male breasts, or puffy nipples, I to have a bit of gyno from Puberty.  I would be interested to know if anyone has cured this problem without surgery.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 29, 2005)

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30004&page=1&pp=30

Is a great thread for info.  Most everyone has seen some improvement using raloxifine.


----------



## HaTa (Aug 29, 2005)

doesnt gyno from puberty eventually go away?


----------



## maze (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is an interesting study:

http://www.pslgroup.com/dg/200B2E.htm


----------

